# Skype psychotherapy sessions



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

What do you think of online therapy via skype? Like when a psychotherapist lives too far away for you to go to their cabinet and only sessions are on skype. What if it's a long-term therapy? What is your experience with skype-only sessions/online sessions?

P.S. Is it true that therapy via skype is forbidden in some countries, the US for instance?
Is it truly confidential or someone can easily hack it or share it with third parties? Can it be recorded by someone without you knowing it? What are the Skype mechanics?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

For me that wouldn't be ideal but it is better that you get therapy than not so if skype is the only way you can get it, then it will have to do. Certainly not true that in US it is forbidden to get skype therapy. lol. Where did you get that from? My therapy center advertises this on their webpage: "We also offer webcam based online therapy and telephone therapy to clients around the world suffering with anxiety related based conditions."


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

So, theoretically, I could have skype open and at the same time watch borderline creepy porn? 

I'm in.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

relm1 said:


> Certainly not true that in US it is forbidden to get skype therapy. lol. Where did you get that from? My therapy center advertises this on their webpage: "We also offer webcam based online therapy and telephone therapy to clients around the world suffering with anxiety related based conditions."


I've been reading some internet articles from my country and it was said so about skype specifically, don't know what about just web-cameras. Maybe it's just skype because they don't encrypt information so it's not truly confidential?

I'm asking about both, video sessions in general and skype specifically in this thread. First one is because I've heard it can be not as effective and just wanted to know people's opinions and experiences in general. Second one is because I'm in the situation where a therapist offers therapy specifically via Skype, not another online service so I'm worried.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

CloudChaser said:


> So, theoretically, I could have skype open and at the same time watch borderline creepy porn?
> 
> I'm in.


It was very interesting to read about it, the world needed to know. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

If your social anxiety is bad enough that it keeps you from getting out of the house much, then I think some benefit would be lost in that in-person treatment gives you a reason to get out of your house.

Effectively, just _getting out to attend the treatment_ is treatment in and of itself.



SorryForMyEnglish said:


> What do you think of online therapy via skype?


I flat-out wouldn't do it, but I'm biased because I don't like the idea of webcamming. (I don't have a webcam, and I wouldn't get one.)



SorryForMyEnglish said:


> Is it true that therapy via skype is forbidden in some countries, the US for instance?
> Is it truly confidential or someone can easily hack it or share it with third parties? Can it be recorded by someone without you knowing it? What are the Skype mechanics?


It's possible it could be 'forbidden' in some circumstances, or maybe difficult for the therapist to get proper licensing for it. This isn't something for you to be concerned with, though. That's the therapist's problem.

Anything that involves an internet connection is vulnerable to hacking. Whether it's "easy" would depend on who's doing it. Not sure what would motivate someone to watch random people's therapy sessions, though.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Just Lurking said:


> If your social anxiety is bad enough that it keeps you from getting out of the house much, then I think some benefit would be lost in that in-person treatment gives you a reason to get out of your house.
> 
> Effectively, just _getting out to attend the treatment_ is treatment in and of itself.


Yeah, you're right.



Just Lurking said:


> Anything that involves an internet connection is vulnerable to hacking. Whether it's "easy" would depend on who's doing it. Not sure what would motivate someone to watch random people's therapy sessions, though.


I know but it's just the idea of privacy in general. I mean I share a lot of stuff in private conversations and I'm aware that once it's on the internet it's not private anymore. I guess I'm just used to it like everyone else. That being said, there's a certain limit to it and therapy involves exploring your subconsciousness and it's beyond you just talking about yourself.
I'm just thinking of all the options I have and pros and cons of each one.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

What I meant was if it's a long-term therapy it's not just discussing certain situations. It involves analysing events from the past, childhood traumas etc, i.e. all things that make you super vulnerable. You're supposed to open up completely if you want it to be effective. You're going to cry and have strong emotional reactions during therapy. Just an idea of knowing that there's a possibility it can be hacked or shared or collected/recorded, stored doesn't feel good at all. These things should be really private. What do you people think?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Skype isn't entirely private from governments or at least from the US government's spying programs, but it is private from everyone else. (Unless of course you've been hacked, in which case nothing on your computer or in view of your cam is ever known to be private. But you should be more worried about your bank details than the far-fetched notion of some random hacker wanting to watch your therapy sessions.)


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Paul said:


> Skype isn't entirely private from governments or at least from the US government's spying programs, but it is private from everyone else.


It really sucks. 1984's in action. Do they have an access to EVERYTHING, i.e. all the calls and are they recorded? I mean in case you know which is very unlikely, I suppose.



> Unless of course you've been hacked, in which case nothing on your computer or in view of your cam is ever known to be private.


Is there any way to know if I've been hacked?



> But you should be more worried about your bank details than the far-fetched notion of some random hacker wanting to watch your therapy sessions.


Can you elaborate, please?


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I haven't done this but I know someone who did have therapy sessions over skype because a highly reputable OCD specialist lived in another country. He never reported any problems with it. I guess it takes a little getting used to, but otherwise it seems very convenient and it probably won't compromise treatment as long as you're comfortable enough to do it that way.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Rains said:


> I haven't done this but I know someone who did have therapy sessions over skype because a highly reputable OCD specialist lived in another country. He never reported any problems with it. I guess it takes a little getting used to, but otherwise it seems very convenient and it probably won't compromise treatment as long as you're comfortable enough to do it that way.


 Oh, nice to hear that. 
In my case I think this therapist suits me the most so far. I mean the type of therapy they use and patients with similar problems. Maybe I'll change my mind about this type of therapy later, of course. Still not completely sure about the skype part though.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I meant that if you've been hacked the hackers will go after your bank account via keylogger long before they record your skype. Not the therapist.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Paul said:


> I meant that if you've been hacked the hackers will go after your bank account via keylogger long before they record your skype. Not the therapist.


Oh, I misunderstood you.


----------



## barbj (Oct 19, 2017)

I think it should only be used if there are not other options available.


----------



## globalfromal (Oct 23, 2017)

Just Lurking said:


> If your social anxiety is bad enough that it keeps you from getting out of the house much, then I think some benefit would be lost in that in-person treatment gives you a reason to get out of your house.
> 
> Effectively, just _getting out to attend the treatment_ is treatment in and of itself.
> 
> ...


Yea I agree. I actually had a panic attack in my first session with my psychologist. I also do not remember how many times I have thought of canceling my appointments last minute. So, just going is a way to beat avoidance and is part of the treatment.


----------



## CTouln (Oct 26, 2017)

If we can't find the peace of mind to get out and meet our therapist in person, then, how can we get therapy outside? This is the main reason why I considered online counseling.


----------

